# Long-lasting chew treats



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

Our dogs, Tucker and Riley, love to chew (what puppy doesn't!). So far, we've been very lucky that they haven't really chewed on much they shouldn't. There are several treats we let them have on occasion...ziggies, a dentabone (they tolerate this very well), and chicken topper rawhides. The ziggies and dentabone are entirely consumable, but we have to be careful to take away the rawhide before the pieces get to small, but they LOVE them. 

Does anybody have any long-lasting chew toy that will keep their attention and is healthy? We've tried one or two things that Tucker didn't tolerate very well, so it has been a process of elimination to find the right ones.  

Debbie


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Merrcik Flossies and Bully Stixs are great! Here is a link:Merrcik

You can get them at Feed Stores, and high quality pet stores. Petsmart, and Petco do not sell them, go figure.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki loves Merrick's Flossies or Bones Galore Curly Q's, or Red Barn's Tendons. Essentially the same thing: Beef tendons. 


I am always on the hunt for a less expensive chewie, but Flossies really work well for Nikki. She's an addict, and I have to dole them out 30 minutes at a time because I can't really afford to give her one Flossie a day.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I know Petsmart doesn't sell much of anything other than rawhides (which are not particularly good for the dogs) and pigs ears...from what I've read, they are pretty greasy. A friend recommended cow's ears. She said they are much less greasy and more healthy. But I haven't been able to find those anywhere except online. They come in bulk and I hate to order them until I know how Tucker and Riley will like them. 

I'll try your suggestions!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie says: YYYYYuuuuummmmm.....bbbbbuuuullllyyyyy sssstttttiiiicccckkkkkssss!!!!!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 21 2008, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594923


> Josie says: YYYYYuuuuummmmm.....bbbbbuuuullllyyyyy sssstttttiiiicccckkkkkssss!!!!![/B]


I did find another site that had them in smaller quantities, which means it was a little less expensive. One of the 'cons' I read was that they are smelly and cause bad breath. Do you find that to be true?

Debbie


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I think it's mainly right afterward, they are a little stinky.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

My dogs like the everlasting treat balls by Triple Crown. I put the everlasting treat right into the middle of the ball so it is hard for them to get the whole treat out. This way it takes them days to work on it. The treats are too expensive to put on the outside of the ball because they were eating them right away!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

ummm stinky yes, but only when they are done gnawing on them. Their breath I say no. Depends though if your laying right next to them when they are chewing on them, then yes they are stinky. If they are chewing on them in their own bed, then no not stinky. The stix's are worthi it though, and the stink, because your furballs will love them, and I believe its the stink they love....


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

CET dental chews - Perri will work on the petite size for awhile, you may have to get the next size up if yours eat it too quickly. 
Zukes z-ridge bones - Perri's not an agressive chewer so he only nibbles on them so I don't know how long they would last typically, although probably a good while as they are very hard. The only thing is the smalls are very small and the next size is too big for Malts. 
Sams Yams - even Perri goes through the little ones very quickly, so I'd try the regular size for your Malts. Perri is very picky and he never refuses a Sam's Yam!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jun 22 2008, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595072


> My dogs like the everlasting treat balls by Triple Crown. I put the everlasting treat right into the middle of the ball so it is hard for them to get the whole treat out. This way it takes them days to work on it. The treats are too expensive to put on the outside of the ball because they were eating them right away![/B]


I think I've seen the treat balls at Petsmart...or another version. I just glanced at them and wondered how well they would work. Wonder if they are the same thing you're talking about? Thanks for the info!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 22 2008, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595137


> and I believe its the stink they love....[/B]


Judging from some of the things they try to chew on, I think you are absolutely right! LOL


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 22 2008, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595358


> CET dental chews - Perri will work on the petite size for awhile, you may have to get the next size up if yours eat it too quickly.
> Zukes z-ridge bones - Perri's not an agressive chewer so he only nibbles on them so I don't know how long they would last typically, although probably a good while as they are very hard. The only thing is the smalls are very small and the next size is too big for Malts.
> Sams Yams - even Perri goes through the little ones very quickly, so I'd try the regular size for your Malts. Perri is very picky and he never refuses a Sam's Yam![/B]


I will add those to my list to try! I just hate buying things that haven't been recommended. Thanks!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Jun 23 2008, 12:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595384


> QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jun 22 2008, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595072





> My dogs like the everlasting treat balls by Triple Crown. I put the everlasting treat right into the middle of the ball so it is hard for them to get the whole treat out. This way it takes them days to work on it. The treats are too expensive to put on the outside of the ball because they were eating them right away![/B]


I think I've seen the treat balls at Petsmart...or another version. I just glanced at them and wondered how well they would work. Wonder if they are the same thing you're talking about? Thanks for the info!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I bought mine in Denver at a boutique store while on vacation. Someone did tell me they carry them at PetSmart sometimes. If you search on Ebay, you'll see which one I'm talking about.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris LOVES the bully sticks. I get them here:

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/

They will smell when you open the bag but I don't really notice them that much once she starts chewing on them. Every once in a while she get one that does tend to smell worse than the other ones. I usually get the 6" braided ones (they last a lot longer) and the 6" standard ones.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (paris @ Jun 23 2008, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595570


> Paris LOVES the bully sticks. I get them here:
> 
> http://www.bestbullysticks.com/
> 
> They will smell when you open the bag but I don't really notice them that much once she starts chewing on them. Every once in a while she get one that does tend to smell worse than the other ones. I usually get the 6" braided ones (they last a lot longer) and the 6" standard ones.[/B]


Thanks so much for the link and info! I need something long-lasting, so that's good to know!

Debbie


----------

